

Reduce working week to 30 hours, say economists - frank_boyd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/jobs/10316850/Reduce-working-week-to-30-hours-say-economists.html

======
frank_boyd
And suddenly:

"There's so much space...! For cool side-projects!"

